# Revelation 20



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 23, 2007)

I linked to this brother off of Monergism. He has 81 messages on Revelation. I listened to the four on Rev. 20 and man I am blessed. I highly reccomend this study and would like to here from others. Spear Dane posted a link from Russell Moore awhile back dealing with the Kingdom from a premill slant, this is from an Amill slant.

ARTURO AZURDIA III

Considered by many to be the most perplexing portion of sacred Scripture, its essential message is straightforward and relevant: The Lion/Lamb has conquered His enemies, and we as His people will share in that conquest as we persevere in faithfulness to Him. Rather than a titillating checklist of future events, the Revelation of Jesus Christ is the final installment of God’s word for the practical benefit of all Christians everywhere.


----------



## MW (Sep 23, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Considered by many to be the most perplexing portion of sacred Scripture, its essential message is straightforward and relevant: The Lion/Lamb has conquered His enemies, and we as His people will share in that conquest as we persevere in faithfulness to Him. Rather than a titillating checklist of future events, the Revelation of Jesus Christ is the final installment of God’s word for the practical benefit of all Christians everywhere.



Not sure about the speaker, but  to the description quoted above.


----------



## ReformationArt (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes and Amen!


----------

